# Respect!



## Jeff G (Jun 23, 2019)

I have lots of respect for those of you who can grab those minute details in the Macroverse.

This morning I came across a fresh anthill, and thought I would try and get a shot of an ant, whew....it's tough! 

This is the best I came away with, the inset is showing a comparison of size between my thumb and the ant. I think I need bigger ants!  

Also gotta have some repect for those little guys lugging around thos enormous payloads.


----------



## danbob6 (Jun 23, 2019)

Just what makes that little old ant
Think he'll move that rubber tree plant
Anyone knows an ant, can't
Move a rubber tree plant

But he's got high hopes, he's got high hopes...


----------



## Jeff15 (Jun 23, 2019)

Nice shot.........


----------



## Original katomi (Jun 23, 2019)

Nice shot like the comparison pic


----------



## crimbfighter (Jun 23, 2019)

Man, if I could lift like an ant I'd get my yard work done a lot faster!

Are you using any supplemental lighting? If not, I would suggest adding even a single speedlight and diffusing it. That allows you to set your aperture at the best aperture for your lens, then set a reasonable shutter speed, and let the flash add the light.


----------



## Jeff G (Jun 23, 2019)

Thanks all    It was a spur of the moment thing, will try your suggestion with lighting in the future.


----------

